# handel bars



## willy wonka (Apr 4, 2009)

can any one here tell me the name of the murray muscle bike that had handel bars to simulate a drag ster steering wheel  i scored a boys murray sears 26in bike someone put a pair on if they dont go with this bike id like to trade them to someone who could use them they are mint i have the bar plugs tape is gone it was rotten let me kow william


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 4, 2009)

willy wonka said:


> can any one here tell me the name of the murray muscle bike that had handel bars to simulate a drag ster steering wheel  i scored a boys murray sears 26in bike someone put a pair on if they dont go with this bike id like to trade them to someone who could use them they are mint i have the bar plugs tape is gone it was rotten let me kow william



i'd like to have them for my eliminator.


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 8, 2009)

If your talking some like either of these? I would be interested in them..LMK. Eddie 
murrayeliminator@yahoo.com


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 22, 2009)

*tape*

william, thanks for the deal on the bars.
whats the scoop on the tape ?


----------

